# Ida à SIC



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2013 às 14:30)

Malta, recebi um convite por parte da SIC para fazer uma reportagem acerca de meteorologia amadora. 

O que gostavam que eu frisasse nesta entrevista ?


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Dez 2013 às 14:32)

Quando ira sair a entrevista?


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2013 às 14:33)

celia salta disse:


> Quando ira sair a entrevista?



Ainda a vou fazer. Deverá sair até ao fim do ano.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Dez 2013 às 14:39)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ainda a vou fazer. Deverá sair até ao fim do ano.



ok quando souberes avisa o pessoal


----------



## trepkos (27 Dez 2013 às 14:57)

Gostava que referisses o fórum e o quanto ele é importante para a formação/conhecimentos dos meteorologistas amadores.

E como consegue juntar a maioria dos entusiastas nacionais e o trabalho que faz para a comunidade.

Convém não esquecer a nossa casa.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2013 às 14:58)

trepkos disse:


> Gostava que referisses o fórum e o quanto ele é importante para a formação/conhecimentos dos meteorologistas amadores.
> 
> E como consegue juntar a maioria dos entusiastas nacionais e o trabalho que faz para a comunidade.
> 
> Convém não esquecer a nossa casa.



Não vou esquecer certamente de referir o MeteoPT 

Mais sugestões !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2013 às 15:03)

Podes referir que foi recentemente instalada uma estação meteorológica amadora na Torre (S. Estrela) e que no dia 24 foram registados 150km/h numa rajada de vento.

Tal como o trepkos disse, nunca esqueças a nossa casa, pois foi aqui que garnde parte de nós aprendeu e adquiriu novos conhecimentos sobre a meteorologia e climatologia.

Tenta referir a questão dos mini-tornados, que continua a ser uma dor de cabeça quando isso é referido na comunicação social. Ou é tornado ou não é. Se toca no chão, é tornado, se não toca, é funnel-cloud!

Se quiseres vê entrevistas anteriores para teres mais algumas ideias.

Qualquer ideia que me surja eu posto.

Boa sorte


----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2013 às 15:09)

AndréFrade disse:


> Malta, recebi um convite por parte da SIC para fazer uma reportagem acerca de meteorologia amadora.
> 
> O que gostavam que eu frisasse nesta entrevista ?



Quando te contactaram foram muito gerais/vagos ou especificaram alguma coisa sobre algum tema em particular que queiram apresentar? (p.ex as estações que se tem em casa, stormchasing, etc.)

Caso sim seria mais fácil para perceber onde querem ir com a entrevista, e onde poderás ser mais assertivo.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2013 às 15:10)

rozzo disse:


> Quando te contactaram foram muito gerais/vagos ou especificaram alguma coisa sobre algum tema em particular que queiram apresentar? (p.ex as estações que se tem em casa, stormchasing, etc.)
> 
> Caso sim seria mais fácil para perceber onde querem ir com a entrevista, e onde poderás ser mais assertivo.



Querem que fale sobre a meteorologia amadora/ o gosto pela meteorologia e por fim um apanhado das previsões de fim de ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 15:11)

Já agora, tenta rectificar um erro constante por parte da comunicação social e não só,falo na expressão "...condições climatéricas...", está incorrecto, diz-se, por exemplo, "condições atmosféricas".  
Fica a sugestão.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2013 às 16:00)

Boas.
Podes também referir a quantidade de meios amadores por nós conseguidos, a malha que já conseguimos estender por grande parte do nosso território com dados válidos, e quem sabe, ficar uma deixa para que o IPMA com orçamentos reduzidos possa e deva cada vez mais olhar para a nossa comunidade como uma mais-valia, e um grande apoio. 
Continuação de bom trabalho e boas festas para todos nós.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2013 às 18:54)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Podes também referir a quantidade de meios amadores por nós conseguidos, a malha que já conseguimos estender por grande parte do nosso território com dados válidos, e quem sabe, ficar uma deixa para que o IPMA com orçamentos reduzidos possa e deva cada vez mais olhar para a nossa comunidade como uma mais-valia, e um grande apoio.
> Continuação de bom trabalho e boas festas para todos nós.



E já agora podia-se também falar nas falhas do radar e estações, talvez pedir ao IPMA a explicação para emitir alertas e fazer previsões para as capitais de distrito, e por vezes para determinadas estações como o caso de Viseu em que o IPMA faz uma previsão para a estação do Aeródromo.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2013 às 19:18)

Fala sobre mim, diz que eu adquiri a 1ª estação meteorológica aos 15 anos( Davis Vantage Vue), que sou fascinado por fenómenos severos como tornados, estou a brincar. Mas podes referir que existem membros do fórum que adquiriram a sua 1ª estação meteorológica aos 15 anos de idade e a partir daí tornaram-se cada vez mais apaixonados por meteorologia, etc.

Fala sobre o Radar de Arouca e o da Madeira, que são investimentos fundamentais para alargar a cobertura do nosso território, inclusivé da ilha da madeira.


----------



## Agreste (27 Dez 2013 às 19:24)

Como isto seria tudo mais fácil de existissem patrocinadores para as estações amadoras em vez de apenas o próprio bolso.


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2013 às 19:27)

Fala sobre o acidente que se sucedeu com a tua estação há uns tempos, que o vento a levou e partiu tudo 

Aproveita e refere os detectores de trovoada de Tomar e Moita


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2013 às 19:28)

Geiras disse:


> Fala sobre o acidente que se sucedeu com a tua estação há uns tempos, que o vento a levou e partiu tudo
> 
> *Aproveite* e refere os detectores de trovoada de Tomar e Moita



Aproveit*e* ? Somos tão desconhecidos 

Obrigado a todos pelas sugestões.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 19:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E já agora podia-se também falar nas falhas do radar e estações, talvez pedir ao IPMA a explicação para emitir alertas e fazer previsões para as capitais de distrito, e por vezes para determinadas estações como o caso de Viseu em que o IPMA faz uma previsão para a estação do Aeródromo.




Julgo que seria mais interessante, por exemplo, valorizar e dar a conhecer o nosso forum / falar da meteorologia amadora,do que  "_aproveitar o tempo de antena_" para criticar o IPMA.

Compreendo perfeitamente as criticas, também não concordo com varias coisas, eu próprio já mandei emails e por vezes critico aqui no forum algumas falhas que eles têm,todavia, penso que a reportagem/entrevista deverá ser aproveitada da melhor maneira.


----------



## amando96 (27 Dez 2013 às 19:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já agora, tenta rectificar um erro constante por parte da comunicação social e não só,falo na expressão "...condições climatéricas...", está incorrecto, diz-se, por exemplo, "condições atmosféricas".
> Fica a sugestão.



E já agora fala nos mini-tornados


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2013 às 20:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Julgo que seria mais interessante, por exemplo, valorizar e dar a conhecer o nosso forum / falar da meteorologia amadora,do que  "_aproveitar o tempo de antena_" para criticar o IPMA.
> 
> Compreendo perfeitamente as criticas, também não concordo com varias coisas, eu próprio já mandei emails e por vezes critico aqui no forum algumas falhas que eles têm,todavia, penso que a reportagem/entrevista deverá ser aproveitada da melhor maneira.



Não sei se seria criticar, mas apelar para que as coisas mudem, porque é algo que aqui no fórum se debate inúmeras vezes. Serviria também para elucidar as pessoas daquilo que está a ocorrer no IPMA. Mas claro que estou igualmente de acordo com a divulgação do fórum, e compreendo que seja difícil um desconhecido como qualquer um aqui no fórum ir apontar o dedo a seja lá quem for. Eu talvez não fosse capaz.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2013 às 21:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E já agora podia-se também falar nas falhas do radar e estações, talvez pedir ao IPMA a explicação para emitir alertas e fazer previsões para as capitais de distrito, e por vezes para determinadas estações como o caso de Viseu em que o IPMA faz uma previsão para a estação do Aeródromo.



Isso é um assunto que já me levou diversas vezes a contactar o IM/IPMA, nunca tive resposta. Isso é o pior, nem que fosse "Ordens superiores"... 
Mas de maneira nenhuma a estação do Aeródromo representa a cidada, já a RUEMA, etá bem melhor, mesmo quase no centro, uns 3kms.




Miguel96 disse:


> Fala sobre mim, diz que eu adquiri a 1ª estação meteorológica aos 15 anos( Davis Vantage Vue), que sou fascinado por fenómenos severos como tornados, estou a brincar. Mas podes referir que existem membros do fórum que adquiriram a sua 1ª estação meteorológica aos 15 anos de idade e a partir daí tornaram-se cada vez mais apaixonados por meteorologia, etc.
> 
> Fala sobre o Radar de Arouca e o da Madeira, que são investimentos fundamentais para alargar a cobertura do nosso território, inclusivé da ilha da madeira.



Pois, a minha primeira tive-a aos 13 anos, e desde então ainda não consegui evoluir da minha pobre AURIOL. Já só sobra o pluviómetro, coitada.

Mas sim, aproveita para referir essas situações, a indiferênça que o Instituto dá à meteorologia amadora, que podia ajudar a criar uma rde mista de estações, muito mais representativa da realidade climática do nosso país. E calaro, a questão do radar...


----------



## Chingula (27 Dez 2013 às 21:22)

AndréFrade disse:


> Malta, recebi um convite por parte da SIC para fazer uma reportagem acerca de meteorologia amadora.
> 
> O que gostavam que eu frisasse nesta entrevista ?



Existe o risco ou tentação, em entrevistas deste género, de os entrevistadores pretenderem pôr em causa o funcionamento das Instituições Oficiais...era importante que, quem falasse em nome do Meteo.pt, tenha a noção de que, com todos os defeitos e deficiências existentes no IPMA, não compete ao nosso fórum fazer juízos de valor públicos sobre uma instituição que todos devemos desejar que funcione cada vez melhor...


----------



## trepkos (27 Dez 2013 às 21:38)

Miguel96 disse:


> Fala sobre mim, diz que eu adquiri a 1ª estação meteorológica aos 15 anos( Davis Vantage Vue), que sou fascinado por fenómenos severos como tornados, estou a brincar. Mas podes referir que existem membros do fórum que adquiriram a sua 1ª estação meteorológica aos 15 anos de idade e a partir daí tornaram-se cada vez mais apaixonados por meteorologia, etc.
> 
> Fala sobre o Radar de Arouca e o da Madeira, que são investimentos fundamentais para alargar a cobertura do nosso território, inclusivé da ilha da madeira.



Ninguém vai falar de ti.

Vai-se falar do fórum que é a casa de todos nós e da realidade da meteorologia amadora.


----------



## actioman (27 Dez 2013 às 21:47)

Chingula disse:


> Existe o risco ou tentação, em entrevistas deste género, de os entrevistadores pretenderem pôr em causa o funcionamento das Instituições Oficiais...era importante que, quem falasse em nome do Meteo.pt, tenha a noção de que, com todos os defeitos e deficiências existentes no IPMA, não compete ao nosso fórum fazer juízos de valor públicos sobre uma instituição que todos devemos desejar que funcione cada vez melhor...



Concordo com o que refere o Chingula. Mas se tiveres mesmo de falar no IPMA, tenta antes que tudo passar a ideia de haver mais proximidade com a população em geral e em particular com as comunidades amadoras.

Outro aspeto que ainda ninguém referiu e que também me parece importante é a questão das vídeo ou foto-reportagens que a malta tantas vezes tão bem realiza. Deixando não apenas os dados em si do fenómeno, mas também o registo das imagens e do momento. Focando em especial o potencial que é ter uma vasta comunidade que tem a grande mais valia de praticamente existir um de nós em cada cantinho de Portugal, registando e partilhando desinteressadamente os diversos fenómenos meteorológicos que possam vir a acontecer.

Obrigado e votos de boa sorte para a tua entrevista.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2013 às 22:45)

Previsão para o fim do ano vou dizer que a partir da tarde de Segunda-Feira é esperada alguma precipitação na região Norte, e que se vai estender ao restante território, passando a regime de aguaceiros no dia 31. 

Para o fim do dia 31, com a descida das temperaturas no Norte, os aguaceiros podem ser de neve acima dos 1500 metros de altitude.

Para os Açores espera-se um fim de ano com céu geralmente nublado, e aguaceiros fracos em especial no Grupo Ocidental. 

Para a Madeira céu nublado, vento fraco. A chover será no dia 01.

O que acham ?


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2013 às 00:08)

Muitas ideias para a SIC pegar, ou não, por aqui!  
Que tudo corra bem André!


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2013 às 00:16)

Diferente do Natal onde toda a gente fica em casa... o ano novo é andar na rua, portanto o importante é saber onde vai chover.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2013 às 01:16)

Agreste disse:


> Diferente do Natal onde toda a gente fica em casa... o ano novo é andar na rua, portanto o importante é saber onde vai chover.



Talvez fosse interessante a sic projetar um mapa com a precipitação dos vários locais.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2013 às 09:34)

A entrevista foi adiada, devido a um imprevisto e tinham de ir fazer um directo rapidamente. 

Melhor, assim preparo-me melhor !


----------



## blade (28 Dez 2013 às 13:49)

Fixe 

 Diz coisas interessantes sobre o clima de portugal que a maioria das pessoas não saibam assim podem ficar interessadas em visitar o forum  em vez de ensinar os erros que cometem não vão gostar 
Quando vai ser?


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2013 às 13:50)

blade disse:


> Fixe
> 
> Diz coisas interessantes sobre o clima de portugal que a maioria das pessoas não saibam assim podem ficar interessadas em visitar o forum  em vez de ensinar os erros que cometem não vão gostar
> Quando vai ser?



Brevemente, ainda não sei datas.


----------



## Agreste (28 Dez 2013 às 14:50)

No geral deve chover em todo o país à meia-noite tirando o cantinho aqui dos algarves.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2013 às 09:26)

Por certos comentarios...
Aproveita e pede um subsidio....


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2013 às 02:05)

Fala da minha ida aos EUA e das minhas duas semanas de stormchasing que consistiram na melhor experiência que tive na minha vida...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2013 às 13:13)

Então, isso fica/ficou para quando? 
Estou curioso para ver a entrevista/reportagem.


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2013 às 13:45)

Lightning disse:


> Fala da minha ida aos EUA e das minhas duas semanas de stormchasing que consistiram na melhor experiência que tive na minha vida...



Eu acho que ainda não se entendeu que isto não é para falar de pessoas em particular mas sim na comunidade.

Foste aos Estados Unidos? Parabéns então, explica-me lá porque motivo deve ser falada na tua pessoa a referir esse facto?


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2013 às 14:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Então, isso fica/ficou para quando?
> Estou curioso para ver a entrevista/reportagem.



Para breve. Vamos aguardar que me contactem


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2013 às 20:47)

trepkos disse:


> Foste aos Estados Unidos? Parabéns então, explica-me lá porque motivo deve ser falada na tua pessoa a referir esse facto?



Porquê? Talvez porque partilhei a minha experiência com toda a comunidade e com aqueles que infelizmente não têm possibilidade de fazer o mesmo, ficaram com uma ideia melhor de como é o stormchasing lá fora, coisa que também se faz cá em Portugal por muitos de nós. E assunto que também deveria ser falado, uma ideia sublinhando que mesmo que as condições no nosso país não sejam tão extremas como noutros países, isso pouco importa porque sempre que temos oportunidade saímos de câmara na mão. Verdade ou mentira? 

Mas já vi que para a próxima mais vale estar calado e guardar a experiência para mim.


----------



## Agreste (30 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

Lightning disse:


> Mas já vi que para a próxima mais vale estar calado e guardar a experiência para mim.



Nem pensar!


----------



## Lightning (31 Dez 2013 às 00:32)

Agreste disse:


> Nem pensar!



Eu disse o que disse porque como utilizador deste fórum primeiro não admito que me falem como o trepkos falou, há maneiras de dizer as coisas educadamente e não de uma forma _em grande_ como ele se calhar pretendia fazer. 

Não sei até que ponto a educação das pessoas se reflecte no que escrevem mas a primeira frase *"Eu acho que ainda não se entendeu que isto não é para falar de pessoas em particular mas sim na comunidade.
"* dele chegava para esclarecer o meu erro neste tópico. 

Quanto ao resto, _não vou à bola_ com respostas destas.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2013 às 01:41)

O METEOPT constitui uma inesgotável e valiosa fonte de documentação e de acervo meteorológico nacional, completando-se às entidades oficiais existentes no país.

Entre outras actividades, realce para as pertinentes reportagens feitas em cima dos fenómenos meteorológicos, acompanhados on line via internet ou geralmente reportagens feitas no próprio local onde ocorrem os fenómenos.

Exemplos:

MeteoAlerta & Meteopt - Caçada Montemor-o-Novo e Estremoz (28, Abril de 2011)

Tempo de Outono (Alentejo)

Tempestade de Verão

Tornado Tour 21 Abril/1 de Maio nos EUA

e outras dezenas de reportagens!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 19:19)

Então é amanhã que vocês vão à SIC no programa Boa Trarde ou são outros meteoloucos?

Ou será que eu vim estragar a surpresa?


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2014 às 19:48)

Não é amanhã que eu vou. Serão outras pessoas, possivelmente aqui do fórum.


----------



## blade (19 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não é amanhã que eu vou. Serão outras pessoas, possivelmente aqui do fórum.



Se forem vão a sucapa  nem avisam 

E andré já tens uma ideia de quando vai ser a tua ida +- ainda este mês?


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2014 às 20:00)

blade disse:


> Se forem vão a sucapa  nem avisam
> 
> E andré já tens uma ideia de quando vai ser a tua ida +- ainda este mês?



Por enquanto ainda não. Quando souber informo logo o fórum


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 20:12)

De qualquer forma este início de 2014 está a promissor na divulgação da meteorologia amadora.

Eu pensei que fosse o André Frade, porque na televisão disseram que é um André que tem uma estação meteorológica no telhado e um Francisco (salvo erro) que já foi aos E.U.A caçar tempestades, talvez o Lightning


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 20:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não é amanhã que eu vou. Serão outras pessoas, possivelmente aqui do fórum.



Cá para mim só o vão chamar à SIC, a propósito das previsões da Páscoa ou até talvez do Carnaval, se assim eles entenderem...


----------



## blade (20 Jan 2014 às 18:25)

Está porreiro 

O andré Frade ainda vai dar entrevista? ou ficaram com o lugar dele


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2014 às 18:31)

blade disse:


> Está porreiro
> 
> O andré Frade ainda vai dar entrevista? ou ficaram com o lugar dele



Vou dar, não sei é quando. Eu a ir não era ao programa da tarde, nem das manhãs. Seria possivelmente ao Jornal da Noite.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2014 às 19:05)

A presença de hoje no programa Boa Tarde, da SIC, nada teve a ver com este tópico e com o convite feito ao AndréFrade.

O programa teve como tema: Caçadores de Tempestades, e veio na sequência de uma entrevista que saiu no Diário de Noticias, no passado dia 13 de Janeiro, e que se encontra no seguinte tópico:

 Caçadores de tempestades: os maiores fãs do mau tempo

Ao *AndréFrade*, e à sua futura intervenção, só desejo a melhor das sortes!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2014 às 00:18)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vou dar, não sei é quando. Eu a ir não era ao programa da tarde, nem das manhãs. Seria possivelmente ao Jornal da Noite.



Ok  mas avisa com antecedência... assim poderemos assistir em direto. Abraço.


----------



## blade (26 Mar 2014 às 17:51)

Então andré disseste que ias à sic em dezembro\janeiro e ainda não se soube de nada 

 já sabes para quando ou desmarcaram?


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2014 às 18:49)

blade disse:


> Então andré disseste que ias à sic em dezembro\janeiro e ainda não se soube de nada
> 
> já sabes para quando ou desmarcaram?



Foi adiada por motivos televisivos, e não há data para quando vai haver ou se vai haver.


----------



## trepkos (6 Jun 2014 às 15:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Foi adiada por motivos televisivos, e não há data para quando vai haver ou se vai haver.



Então André, como ficou a situação da entrevista? Sempre vai haver entrevista?

Estava-me a lembrar da situação e resolvi perguntar.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2014 às 09:46)

trepkos disse:


> Então André, como ficou a situação da entrevista? Sempre vai haver entrevista?
> 
> Estava-me a lembrar da situação e resolvi perguntar.



Não, ficou adiada e não voltaram a contactar.


----------



## trepkos (8 Jun 2014 às 23:35)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não, ficou adiada e não voltaram a contactar.



Hum.. foi mesmo cancelado então.

É pena.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2014 às 14:50)

Hoje no Jornal da Noite, na SIC irá ser emitida uma reportagem sobre o "MeteoMontijo" e sobre o meu gosto pela meteorologia.

Na próxima semana, se tudo correr como esperado, no programa das tardes da SIC terei a oportunidade de falar de uma forma mais geral sobre a meteorologia, sobre o MeteoMontijo e sobre o MeteoPT.

Vejam !


----------



## RTC (30 Ago 2014 às 20:50)

Acabei de ver e gostei. Muito bem.
Parabéns!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2014 às 20:53)

Parabéns pela reportagem .


----------



## Fernando Costa (30 Ago 2014 às 20:54)

Eu também vi e gostei muito. Os meus parabéns e continua sempre


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2014 às 21:06)

Muitos parabéns pela reportagem...muito fixe .


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Ago 2014 às 21:07)

Boa reportagem, estiveste bem, força nisso.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2014 às 22:23)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários !

Fico feliz por terem gostado. Obrigado a todos !


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2014 às 00:42)

Parabéns ao André Frade! Para quem não tiver visto a reportagem na SIC fica aqui a ligação:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...seguido-por-mais-de-8-mil-pessoas-na-internet


----------



## Teles (31 Ago 2014 às 01:57)

Muitos parabéns pela entrevista !


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2014 às 08:33)

AndréFrade disse:


> Hoje no Jornal da Noite, na SIC irá ser emitida uma reportagem sobre o "MeteoMontijo" e sobre o meu gosto pela meteorologia.
> 
> Na próxima semana, se tudo correr como esperado, no programa das tardes da SIC terei a oportunidade de falar de uma forma mais geral sobre a meteorologia, sobre o MeteoMontijo e sobre o MeteoPT.
> 
> Vejam !



Muitos Parabéns, AndréFrade! 
Foi um prazer e uma surpresa ver a reportagem, foi também uma muito boa promoção ao teu projecto "MeteoMontijo". 
Agora fico a aguardar pela próxima reportagem!


----------



## blade (31 Ago 2014 às 09:29)

Eu gosto de dizer as verdades , mas acho que o tempo foi um bocado mal aproveitado, em primeiro lugar não percebi o porque da notícia não houve nenhum acontecimento meteorológico que o justificasse, também não falaste de nada em concreto foi só para mostrar tenho isto e tenho aquilo, e também não referiste bem o meteomontijo só apareceu na imagem devias ter pedido para por em rodapé para quem quisesse saber mais, agora há uma coisa que não percebo porque não falaste do fórum?E não tens a desculpa de não te lembrares porque aquilo não foi em direto e já sabias desde dezembro que podias ir lá por isso devias ter preparado o mais importante para dizer.
Fui um bocado duro mas é sempre bom ver meteo na tv sobretudo jovens para inspirar futuros meteoloucos


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2014 às 10:00)

Parabéns André Frade pela reportagem e empenho no projeto!


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Ago 2014 às 10:17)

Vi e gostei da PCE:-)  
Para os 3 minutos foi muito bom


----------



## bigfire (31 Ago 2014 às 12:50)

Parabéns, uma pequena reportagem, mas muito boa


----------



## Microburst (31 Ago 2014 às 15:24)

Parabéns André!  Foi uma reportagem pequena, mas muito interessante. E essa de andares a correr as janelas da casa à procura do melhor ponto de observação para raios e relâmpagos não me é nada estranha não.


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Ago 2014 às 16:28)

Parabéns pela reportagem

Na reportagem quando estás a mexer na estação verifiquei que o mastro oscila muito com o vento, apesar de no vídeo estar vento fraco/moderado já oscila muito e quando está vento forte oscilará ainda mais. Tens de arranjar uma maneira de o mastro não oscilar pois os teus dados da precipitação nunca serão verdadeiros.


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2014 às 17:13)

Parabéns André! Continua a empenhar-te no teu projecto.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2014 às 22:36)

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários.

De facto na reportagem não falei no fórum, no nosso fórum. E não foi por esquecimento. A reportagem durou apenas alguns minutos e o tema central era o MeteoMontijo e a minha paixão pela meteorologia. Não houve oportunidade para tal. Jamais colocaria o fórum de parte por querer.

Numa nova oportunidade televisiva, farei o máximo para poder falar do MeteoPT.


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2014 às 10:14)

Muitos parabéns pela reportagem. Na minha opinião estiveste muitíssimo bem e quando assim é o resultado final vê-se (3 minutos e tal para uma reportagem deste tipo é invulgar e muito positivo).

Considerações àparte é óbvio que nunca se consegue dizer tudo, e por outro lado nesta reportagem o objectivo era mostrares um projecto pessoal, e isso conseguiste muito bem


----------



## Scuderia (1 Set 2014 às 10:25)

AndréFrade disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelos comentários !
> 
> Fico feliz por terem gostado. Obrigado a todos !



Parabéns André

Abraço,
Tiago F.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2014 às 11:28)

Parabéns, André. Acho que para o curto tempo que tiveste, falaste do que tinhas que falar, que era afinal falar do gosto pela meteorologia amadora. 

Quanto à estação, reparei no que outro colega referiu já: o teu mastro abana bastante. Não tens problemas com precipitação fictícia?!
E já agora, usas mesmo só o RS de origem?


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Set 2014 às 14:19)

Pedro disse:


> Parabéns, André. Acho que para o curto tempo que tiveste, falaste do que tinhas que falar, que era afinal falar do gosto pela meteorologia amadora.
> 
> Quanto à estação, reparei no que outro colega referiu já: o teu mastro abana bastante. Não tens problemas com precipitação fictícia?!
> E já agora, usas mesmo só o RS de origem?



Presumo que pelo que vi a EM foi apresentada como original, com aquela retirada de RS e afins, a abanadela dava ai uns 1.2mm no pluviometro


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2014 às 17:05)

filipe cunha disse:


> Presumo que pelo que vi a EM foi apresentada como original, com aquela retirada de RS e afins, a abanadela dava ai uns 1.2mm no pluviometro



Não registou qualquer precipitação, mas irei apertar e fixar o máximo possível.

Obrigado a todos !


----------



## Z13 (1 Set 2014 às 17:55)

Só hoje vi a reportagem...  e achei 5 estrelas! 

Estiveste muito calmo, expuseste o teu gosto pela Meteorologia e demonstraste ao país que há gente de valor e com dedicação à ciência!

Os 8.000 seguidores são a prova disso!!

Parabéns!


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2014 às 20:56)

Amanhã estarei no programa das tardes da SIC "Boa Tarde" apresentado pela Conceição Lino. O programa vai para o ar às 15:30, mas não sei quando entro.

Irei apresentar mapas do MeteoPT numa previsão, e o tema será obviamente meteorologia.

Não percam !


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2014 às 21:16)

Bem, isso agora é um corrupio nos media.
Vou tentar ver, boa sorte.


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2014 às 01:19)

AndréFrade disse:


> Amanhã estarei no programa das tardes da SIC "Boa Tarde" apresentado pela Conceição Lino. O programa vai para o ar às 15:30, mas não sei quando entro.
> 
> Irei apresentar mapas do MeteoPT numa previsão, e o tema será obviamente meteorologia.
> 
> Não percam !



Só vi agora a reportagem da SIC.
Gostei do que vi! Acho que estiveste muito bem!

E o programa da tarde, como correu? Há links para o mesmo?


----------



## blade (3 Set 2014 às 10:03)

AnDré disse:


> E o programa da tarde, como correu? Há links para o mesmo?



Vai ser hoje XD
Boa sorte andré e não estejas nervoso


----------



## Skizzo (3 Set 2014 às 17:00)

Tiveste muito bem agora no Boa Tarde, parabéns. Tens postura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2014 às 17:09)

Acabei de ver agora...o puto teve excelente ,novamente há vontade ...muitos parabéns André .


----------



## Mamede (3 Set 2014 às 17:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> Amanhã estarei no programa das tardes da SIC "Boa Tarde" apresentado pela Conceição Lino. O programa vai para o ar às 15:30, mas não sei quando entro.
> 
> Irei apresentar mapas do MeteoPT numa previsão, e o tema será obviamente meteorologia.
> 
> Não percam !



Vi ouvi e gostei muito.
Muitos parabéns é de facto um sinal de esperança para o País ver/ouvir "miúdos" como o André Frade.
Muitos parabéns a ele e a todos que contribuíram e contribuem para ele ser como é.


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Set 2014 às 17:44)

Gostei muito da tua reportagem André. Estiveste muito bem. Parabéns


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Set 2014 às 18:37)

Sou o único que não consegue ver a reportagem no site da sic?


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 19:05)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Sou o único que não consegue ver a reportagem no site da sic?



Amanhã já estará disponível o video do programa de hoje, depois eu ponho aqui a ligação.

Para a reportagem no jornal a ligação é
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...seguido-por-mais-de-8-mil-pessoas-na-internet


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Set 2014 às 19:47)

Obrigado a todos pelas mensagens. Estava nervoso, mas dei o meu melhor.

Quando o vídeo estiver disponível no site da SIC publico aqui.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (3 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Venho tarde mas ainda venho a tempo!
Com nervosismo ou sem nervosismo só tenho a dizer que estiveste muito bem! 
Bom trabalho!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2014 às 19:57)

Aproveitaste bem o _tempo de antena_,gostei bastante.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Set 2014 às 22:04)

AndréFrade disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelas mensagens. Estava nervoso, mas dei o meu melhor.
> 
> Quando o vídeo estiver disponível no site da SIC publico aqui.



Caro AndréFrade,

Estás de parabéns  representas de forma admirável a comunidade de MeteoLoucos de Portugal!!!

Gostei mesmo de ver a tua intervenção na TV.

Continua a evoluir neste lindo "hobby" que todos partilhamos neste grande espaço.

Cmps.


----------



## james (4 Set 2014 às 09:47)

Nao tive oportunidade de ver a intervencao do Andre Frade , mas queria dar - lhe os parabens por isso . 

E sempre bom quando se ve a meteorologia a ser divulgada de forma positiva .


----------



## mr_miglas (4 Set 2014 às 11:23)

Vi a reportagem e  gostei bastante !
Parabéns


----------



## bigfire (4 Set 2014 às 15:48)

Muitos parabéns, aproveitastes bem o tempo que te foi dado, e estivestes muito bem. Continua assim, a malta apoia-te


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Bravo André! Deve ter sido difícil esta estreia em directo mas portaste-te de forma quase profissional, parabéns! 

Fica aqui a ligação directa para o vídeo do programa Boa Tarde de ontem dia 3 para quem não teve oportunidade:

http://sic.sapo.pt/Programas/boatarde/videos/2014-09-04-andre-e-um-apaixonado-pela-meteorologia


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2014 às 19:42)

Vi agora, porque não pude ver no momento e gostei bastante, parabens


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Set 2014 às 19:53)

Muitos parabéns André! 


Daqui a nada contactam-te para ires apresentar o tempo na RTP.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Set 2014 às 23:24)

Muitos parabéns pela entrevista André!! Correu muito bem!


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2014 às 09:42)

Muitos Parabéns AndréFrade! 
Estiveste muito bem!
Que semana de sonho tu tiveste! 
Duas vezes na televisão na mesma semana.
Continua a tua paixão, vais longe!


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Set 2014 às 11:10)

Muito bem André, gostei muito de te ver na tv, parecias mais confiante a apresentar a previsão do que os meterologistas que apresentavam na RTP que por vezes só diziam asneiras 

Também tenho 18 anos (vá, ainda não tenho mas tou prestes a fazer) e tal como tu desde pequeno tenho esta paixão pelo tempo, que a minha família e amigos nunca perceberam. Sou fascinado principalmente pela neve, quando sei que há probabilidade de nevar sou capaz de andar na rua com um frio de rachar só para ver se avisto alguns flocos eheheh
Continua, parabéns.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2014 às 00:03)

Muitos parabéns pelas duas fantásticas iniciativas para dar a conhecer a meteorologia amadora André. Votos de bons progressos na tua carreira


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Set 2014 às 20:34)

Obrigado a todos pelas mensagens.


----------



## Z13 (10 Set 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia André!

Só hoje pude ver a entrevista com a Conceição Lino...  Estiveste impecável, fizeste um excelente trabalho na divulgação do interesse que milhares de pessoas têm na meteorologia (afinal não somos meia-dúzia de maluquinhos do tempo) e por fim um agradecimento especial pela nomeação do Fórum!!!

Continua e estuda!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2014 às 11:24)

Também só hoje tive oportunidade de ver a reportagem do Jornal da Noite e a entrevista da Conceição Lino.

Na minha opinião estiveste muito bem, muito à vontade e acho que fizeste muito bem em dar a referência do fórum quando terminaste as tuas previsões 

Parece que o interesse da comunicação social pela meteorologia está a crescer bastante, para além do André Frade, também a Troposfera tem estado em altas nos últimos tempos, e isto só nos favorece!


----------



## ogalo (11 Set 2014 às 20:49)

Parabéns André, estiveste muito bem .


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Out 2014 às 20:18)

Amanhã estarei em reportagem no CM TV (Canal 8 do Correio da manhã, exclusivo MEO). A reportagem será sobre a minha paixão pela meteorologia, a meteorologia em geral, as previsões e o fórum.

Veremos, do que foi gravado, o que irá passar. A reportagem irá passar no Jornal da Hora de Almoço.


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2014 às 14:05)

A reportagem vai passar brevemente. Sintonizem o canal da CMTV


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2014 às 14:58)

Diz o jornalista CM: "Portanto, é pouco provável que o Verão regresse"
Digo eu: É, é. Muito improvável mesmo. Verão agora só para o ano.

Este próximo comentário encaixa perfeitamente neste caso



vitamos disse:


> Ora então vamos lá fazer um exercício com os títulos da imprensa dos últimos tempos:
> 
> Quando temos chuva portanto o inverno chegou, quando temos sol o Verão chegou... Daí podermos concluir que ao contrário da meteorologia clássica, os "media" utilizam uma nova terminologia meteorológica. Assim as estaçõs dividem-se em Verão e Inverno, cujos ciclos se manifestam com uma cadência praticamente semanal.
> 
> Ora  lembro-me bem de andar há uns anos a estudar para exames em Dezembro, com sol e em tshirt, com temperaturas bem agradáveis. Presumo assim que esta nova nomenclatura jornalística (que pelos vistos não gosta de "fugas à média" e quer à força por rótulos) se aplica então desde sempre. Se calhar seria boa ideia acabar com as estações!




Quanto à estação do André Frade, como já comentaram neste tópico, aquele RS de origem mais dia menos dia vai levar à avaria do transmissor, para além da sua capacidade de manter os dados fidedignos (não inflacionados) ser duvidosa.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2014 às 19:15)

Reportagem disponível em: http://cmtv.sapo.pt/atualidade/detalhe/conheca-o-jovem-meteorologista-de-18-anos.html.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2014 às 20:24)

Sinceramente não gostei nada da abordagem do miúdo que conseguiu "prever o dilúvio de Lisboa", entra no reino da fanfarronice e charlatanice.
Mas dou o benefício da dúvida que não tenha sido tua responsabilidade, que tenha sido o habitual tabloidismo do CM.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2014 às 20:59)

Vince disse:


> Sinceramente não gostei nada da abordagem do miúdo que conseguiu "prever o dilúvio de Lisboa", entra no reino da fanfarronice e charlatanice.
> Mas dou o benefício da dúvida que não tenha sido tua responsabilidade, que tenha sido o habitual tabloidismo do CM.



De facto, não foi da minha responsabilidade esse assunto de conseguir prever o dilúvio..


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2014 às 21:10)

Vi agora a reportagem, mas sinceramente parece uma cópia da outra reportagem que já havia sido feita, com um pequeno acrescento. Ele já tinha tido uma reportagem na SIC, e o CMTV resolveu copiar o figurino 

Relativamente á fanfarrice apenas o que o "miudo" disse é que estava olhando ás imagens de radar, e observando as nuvens, e lhe pareceu que aquilo poderia fazer estragos em Lisboa.
Não se trata de prever ou deixar de prever, simplesmente fez o mesmo que eu .. olho ás imagens de radar e á janela e observo se vem alguma coisa ...

E o "miudo"´não é meteorologista, apenas os profissionais são meteorológicos, é sim um aficionado pela meteorologia, isso sim !

Boa cópia da outra reportagem !


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2014 às 21:20)

O que eu disse é tudo da minha responsabilidade. Todo o resto é do canal, a edição não é feita comigo presente, senão claramente haveriam correcções a fazer. Mas isso é geral da comunicação social.


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2014 às 23:25)

Acima de tudo felicito o André Frade pelo teu à vontade perante as entrevistas e as câmeras.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Out 2014 às 22:00)

Gostei muito da tua entrevista, usas vocabulário simples para toda a gente entender a meteorologia, o que é bom.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2014 às 22:13)

Estiveste bem André,   mas a CMTV manchou um pouco a tua actuação o que foi pena... 

Já não posso ouvir falar em regresso do Verão quando está sol, e regresso do Outono quando chove...


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Out 2014 às 22:48)

MSantos disse:


> Estiveste bem André,   mas a CMTV manchou um pouco a tua actuação o que foi pena...
> 
> Já não posso ouvir falar em regresso do Verão quando está sol, e regresso do Outono quando chove...



Faz parte da imprensa. E refiro novamente que o que eu disse é tudo da minha responsabilidade. Todo o resto é do jornal 

Obrigado


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2014 às 08:12)

Está tudo muito bem ate ao ponto que se aproveitam do que os outros fazem e copiam à descarada o que se faz por ai. A  imagem dos dados actuais que meteste no facebook é do site meteocovilha como sabes  e tem uma empresa por de trás que gere a Estância ,  ao menos se a quisesses utilizar referias a sua fonte. Isto chama-se aproveitamento e mediatismo puro e duro para teres uns gostos na página. Tenho dito


----------



## Costa (4 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

Meu caro, ele partilhou a foto do MeteoCovilhã. Sabe que existe a possibilidade de partilhar posts no Facebook ou não?


----------



## ACalado (4 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

Meu caro ele não partilhou coisa nenhuma ele simplesmente retirou a foto e colocou directamente na sua página sem identificar a fonte... Se sabe que existe uma opção partilhar no facebook sugiro então que a saiba usar. De qualquer forma esta tudo resolvido portanto não é necessário tomar as "dores" de ninguém.
Cumprimentos


----------

